# 5 bros test stuck on the last couple questons



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

12. please describe in detail the steps taken when completing a wet heat winterization

13. Please describe in detail the steps taken when completing a winterization on a property with a dry heat system.




#14. When referring to multi unit homes, what are common water lines?




#15. What steps do you take if you arrive at a property with a secure order and you believe it may be occupied?




#16. When is a property in conveyance condition?



#17. What is the difference between a Protecto lock and a Master Lock?


for the wints i know how to complete them but i want to make sure i put the right details down for these guys

thanks CT


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

pspp2011 said:


> 12. please describe in detail the steps taken when completing a wet heat winterization
> 
> 13. Please describe in detail the steps taken when completing a winterization on a property with a dry heat system.
> 
> ...


Generic answers will work for them. If you know how to complete the wints, write the procedures down, they'll accept them. If you truly do not know the answers to the Q's, you might want to go to work with an experienced contractor for a year or so to learn. 

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

i figured that's what they were looking for I just wanted to make sure.. so thanks for the confirm...


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

Wet heat systems to be completed only by licensed plumbers is the correct answer. They like that  

Ask the 5 Idiots how they like to put the squeeze on the contractors with tarping vs roof repair/replacements. They also like that  They just started a new program designed to make either the tarping contractor OR the 2nd bidder/roof leak inspector have to replace the roof for free or turn into their insurance policy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

Taking a test on something you already know how to do is easy. These questions are to make sure you know it. Sounds like you don't.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow....


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Wet heat systems to be completed only by licensed plumbers is the correct answer


I don't think that would be the case in Washington. Plumbers licenses are limited to health issues such as sewer and domestic supply. There is a separate gas piping license.

To drain and winterize a wet heating system in Washington should require no license other than a mechanical or contractors license, plus insurance


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

Anti-wingnut said:


> I don't think that would be the case in Washington. Plumbers licenses are limited to health issues such as sewer and domestic supply. There is a separate gas piping license.
> 
> To drain and winterize a wet heating system in Washington should require no license other than a mechanical or contractors license, plus insurance


Every area has different regulations,but some are across the board. It's our problem to check on the legality of what we do.


----------

